
ObjectBox Swift 1.0: Efficient database for iOS released - thomaslewis
https://github.com/objectbox/objectbox-swift
======
jamil7
Will the server side component be open-sourced? This would be a prerequisit
for me to switch from a custom sqlite -> postgres setup.

~~~
greenrobot
PostgreSQL? I'm confused.

